
Tesla CEO Elon Musk Surprises Flint Students with Visit, Laptops - rmason
https://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/2019/03/22/elon-musk-ceo-tesla-spacex-visits-flint/3244364002/
======
_Schizotypy
Isn't their water still filled with lead

